# Winter 3-D archery



## cityslicker (Jun 12, 2008)

Perch Point Conservation Club will start their winter indoor 3-D archery on Tuesday December 9th. Shooting will start around 7 p.m.
Perch Point is located in St. Clair County at 7930 Meisner (28 Mile) and Palms.
Perch Point has built a 60 X 120 Pole Barn which includes indoor archery. 15 stations (2 arrows per station) with 7 stations shot from upstairs (10 foot elevated), plus shots anywhere from 10 to 30 yards.
Perch Point is a Michigan non-profit corporation and is an affiliate club of the Michigan Bow Hunters Association (Show your MBHA dues card and save) If you have any questions give me a call 586-776-5889


----------



## Bullrider115 (Dec 27, 2007)

Very Nice. The CC's are great places to shoot. Perch Point is a very nice club as well.


----------



## cityslicker (Jun 12, 2008)

THANX for the good words. Also, forgot our website has been updated www.ppccusa.org

Bullrider, was that you that won a gun at the Shriner's Raffle? One of PPCC members one a Remington rifle and killed a bear in Da UP with it.:rant:

Great when things work out to a T.


----------



## cityslicker (Jun 12, 2008)

We had our business meeting on Thursday the 6th of November. Found out I listed the wrong start date for the league. League will start on the 16th and will run for 10 weeks.:coolgleam


----------



## Bullrider115 (Dec 27, 2007)

Yes I did win a gun at the Shriners Raffle.

Took the gift card and went shopping for things I would probably have never owned.


----------



## cityslicker (Jun 12, 2008)

A friend of mine was the first one out of the barrel in 2007 and she did the same thing.:coolgleam Shop til you drop.

If you want to check out a great banquet? Get some friends together and come out to the 11th annual Perch Point banquet. We give away a lot of nice stuff, plus a lot of guns. Feb. 7th 2009 and tickets are 35 bucks.
Give me a call 586-776-5889


----------



## Bullrider115 (Dec 27, 2007)

Brother, I wish to start a travel league. let me know what yall think up there.........


----------



## cityslicker (Jun 12, 2008)

When Mr. John Baggett from District 6 MBH saw our pole barn he mentioned that same thought.
Perch Point is an affiliate club of MUCC and District 8 of MUCC is Macomb and St. Clair County. They have a traveling trap league that shoots 10 weeks through the summer.
Some of our members have shot at other indoor facilities.
Call me and I can get you the number for our Archery Chairman. He lives by me here in Roseville.


----------



## Bullrider115 (Dec 27, 2007)

313.418.5109 give me a call 2morrow. will be in church through the noon hour.... after 1 will be good......


----------



## cityslicker (Jun 12, 2008)

I got a couple of pictures posted in photo gallery for PPCC Archery Barn, but I do Not know how to post them in the forums. Could someone please help and post them for me. THANX in advance. Cityslicker


----------



## cityslicker (Jun 12, 2008)

Here are those pictures of the PPCC Archey Barn, My friend Mark helped me upload them here.


----------



## cityslicker (Jun 12, 2008)

PPCC member Rich has been getting teased about his physique :rant: at work. I explained to him, he needs to inform his fellow workers it is an investment.:lol: 
We have enjoyed the archery league. Though I have ruined a couple of arrows.:help:


----------



## cityslicker (Jun 12, 2008)

Back 2 Da Top 4 Chainbreaker:help::help:


----------

